# Nuevos parlantes Behringer de 300 pulgadas



## Fogonazo (Dic 28, 2013)

*Publicado 28/12/2013*​






​*Nuevos parlante Behringer de 300 pulgadas
*

La conocida marca alemana despide el año con una revolucionaria presentación, su línea de parlantes de 300 pulgadas.
Esta línea de altísimo rendimiento está pensada para simplificar la instalación de sonido y su correspondiente cableado en conciertos al aire libre, reemplazando con ventajas a los sistemas Array y lo mejor de todo, también reemplaza a los sistemas de sub graves.

Con una capacidad de manejo de potencia de 50KW permanente, sistema de refrigeración forzada hidráulica garantizan la plena cobertura del rango Sub-Bajo, Bajo y medios (Bajos)

Acompañan a estos una nueva línea de drivers de Medios y Altos.

​
Aquí los vemos en su presentación, durante un concierto de *Die Toten Hosen*


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 28, 2013)

Eso llega cómodamente a 1 Hz 

O pisé el palito


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 28, 2013)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Eso llega cómodamente *a 1 Hz*
> 
> O pisé el palito



No tanto, trabaja con un filtro activo a 24Hz para evitar posibles daños por exceso de SPL en zonas inaudibles del espectro.

Pero a 32HZ entrega *145db a 1m*, ! No te pongas delante ¡


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 28, 2013)

Pucha  , siete metros y medio no me entra en el living  , voy a tener que elevar el techo  . . .  y reforzar los cimientos


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 28, 2013)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Pucha  , siete metros y medio no me entra en el living  , voy a tener que elevar el techo  . . .  y reforzar los cimientos



O puedes emplear el parlante como techo


----------



## malesi (Dic 28, 2013)

Luego hay que tener cuidado.
No tener el volumen al máximo
te puede tirar al suelo, como en regreso al futuro.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 28, 2013)

Si bien parece un parlante "Delirante" para los estándares actuales, ya hubo antecedente por parte de Mitsubishi, no tan grandes, pero ya marcando tendencia.


Ver el archivo adjunto 93588​


----------



## Daniel Meza (Dic 30, 2013)

Ya se que le pediré a los Reyes magos :sly:


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 30, 2013)

Ese es el parlante que le hace falta al flaco* que quiere sacar 140dB SPL para una sirena*!!!!!

Pucha!!! no haberlo visto antes


----------



## elgriego (Dic 30, 2013)

Impresionante!!! Cuando muchos decian ,que los arreglos lineales llegaron para quedarse,Aparecen estos monstruos...... Cuanto pesaran????


Saludos Y feliz Año.


----------



## Chico3001 (Dic 31, 2013)

*Noticia de ultimo momento:*

Maravillas Audio acaba de ordenar una docena .....


----------



## Ratmayor (Dic 31, 2013)

Chico3001 dijo:


> *Noticia de ultimo momento:*
> 
> Maravillas Audio acaba de ordenar una docena .....


Pero para usarlos como auriculares


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 31, 2013)

Maravillas audio fué el diseñador


----------



## MAGNETRON27 (Dic 31, 2013)

Tiene que ser un fake a la fuerza,seguro que la noticia la colgaron el dia 28 de diciembre....



Ademas de que es falso,jamas tendria el rendimiento de varias cajas de 18" o 21" hasta yegar la suma a esas pulgadas,ni rendimiento ni eficiencia ni salida al mercado.
Lo de esa foto es atrezo,de adorno...por no tener no tienen ni motor...jajaja


----------



## malesi (Dic 31, 2013)

MAGNETRON27 dijo:


> Tiene que ser un fake a la fuerza,seguro que la noticia la colgaron el dia 28 de diciembre....
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Pues fijate que en la parte de arriba del escenario, tienen el hueco para el 2014 de 400 pulgadas, y de caja el cielo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 31, 2013)

No , eso es para el 500 , que lo irían a usa de . . .  ¿monitor?


----------



## endryc1 (Jun 11, 2014)

bueno no le habran tirado una foto al amplificadorcito chiquitico que seguro tiene conectado?


----------



## Monty182 (Jun 11, 2014)

Yo quisiera preguntar algo serio, ¿con qué mueves eso?
¿Como sería la conexión de los amplificadores a cada parlante o hay uno sólo de 50KW? Ya no nombrar la fuente.


----------



## nasaserna (Jun 13, 2014)

Yo creo que para el 28 de diciembre de 2014, nos mostrarán el equipo, con la versión de 500pulguitas, aunque por aquí dicen que ya tienen amplificadores de 50KW:
http://www.lojadosomautomotivo.com.br/stetsom-s50-50000-rms.html


----------



## vrainom (Jun 14, 2014)

Qué empresa tan extraña que nos quiere actualizar cada 28 de diciembre


----------



## nasaserna (Jun 14, 2014)

Es afiliada a a Fogo inc. corporation


----------



## charlie45 (Jun 20, 2014)

Waooo
Eso ya está a nivel comercial? Soy sonidista, en mi antiguo trabajo teniamos equipos Behringer, no tenian muy buena fama pero yo no tuve queja de ellos, lo mejor era la consola, de 32 channels, muy comoda de operar, aunque la fuente se le fue en una oscilacion de voltaje( el sistema en Cuba es muy inestable).Debe dar unos graves increibles y buenas medias, para las altas debe tener tweeter gigante.
Les informo que  en el mayor concierto jamas ofrecido en Cuba, el concierto Por la Paz de Juanes y compañia, habia arrays Behringer, y sonaban bestiales, bueno habia 550 kilos......
Saludos desde La Habana.


----------



## elgriego (Jun 21, 2014)

Hola Su Ilustrisima Estimado Fogonazo,Se ve que los Parlantitos de 300,siguen generando adeptos ,Es curioso que No se vean, en otros conciertos....



Pd, No sera hora de realizar alguna aclaracion al respecto.


Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 21, 2014)

Nop , el próximo 29/12 salen los de 500 pulgadas . . . mama mia


----------

